# Sticky  Official Sig Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your fav Sigs (you own) here!


----------



## Zahnarzt




----------



## Arizona Desertman

You sure want to make me work!!!


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Last but not least. Did I forget anything?


----------



## ks1




----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## ks1

I love M11 and the whole P229 family!


----------



## FMHD

I love Sigs, when I got divorced I needed to sell them so I have but one


----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Shipwreck

This was supposed to be the perfect gun. Aluminum frame and everything else nickel plated. So, rust proof.

Only problem - it was Glock 26 sized, and weighed as much as a Beretta 92. TOO heavy for the size. I have hip and SI joint issues - it weighed too much for me to carry and I had to sell it...


----------



## Hg007

Sig P380-XL grip


----------



## DataMan357

*My EDC. P365. Loaded with Federal 124gr HST's +P's. Hogue grips. Custom lettering by me...








*


----------



## Belt Fed

320 M-17 with night sights and my dog had to stick her nose in there. lol


----------



## DataMan357

*That baby was just being curious. Nice setup. What brand Night Sights Belt Fed?*


----------



## Belt Fed

Dunno, whatever come with them. they are standard on the M17. i'll take a pic of them


----------



## Belt Fed

To be honest, they are not the best sights, dots are too small. but my pics are not good either.


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner

I like my P226r Extreme 9mm, next one on the list will be the Legion.


----------



## Stealth .45

I have owned at least a dozen or so Sigs, but I currently own these 4.
I had a AXG Scorpion, P226 Legion SAO, and XFive Legion that I probably should have
kept, but I'm not that keen on Sig Sauer amymore.


----------



## Zahnarzt

Recent addition to my collection.


----------

